# Face or Body



## oriolebay (Dec 9, 2009)

In terms of what we're attracted to the most physically. what are you more inclined to be attracted to?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Rather body than face.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

men's bodies. i dont really care...i actually like average build guys better than muscly guys to be honest. i dont know why. i like a guy just average with no abs but on the slender side. so i'd rather have a guy with a handsome face cause body i dont really care .


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a face person myself.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Body, I guess. Although what I like most in a girl are her eyes. But if she doesn't have a nice body, I'm not that sexually attracted.


----------



## Noskat (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm a hetero male, and I voted for the face. The face is really what determines whether I find someone attractive or crush-worthy. A nice body is a great bonus, and a not-so-nice body is a potential dealbreaker, but the face is really the primary thing for me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The face is what does it for me.

But a hot bod + a hot face is obvioiusly a winning combo.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

umm... i don't know what turns me on the most
but what I do like is to draw pretty female faces


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Personality.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

I voted body. Not because I in any way, actually prefer a body to a face but because I was afraid if I did say 'face', people might think I was lying as such to not appear shallow.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Personality.


Rebel!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

creep said:


> I voted body. Not because I in any way, actually prefer a body to a face but because I was afraid if I did say 'face', people might think I was lying as such to not appear shallow.


What? :eyes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:b

Just being difficult.

I dunno, to actually answer the original question I'd probably say face. Cause...you kiss it? I don't know. I like everything about who I am currently with.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

It's all about the face for me.


----------



## LOL (Jul 17, 2009)

Boobs


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Why in the world would anyone pick body over face? A great body really can't make up for an ugly face, I mean honestly! Bodies can change, you know. They're not gonna stay in shape or whatever. This makes no sense to me.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Face > body


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Eh, a nice smile is enough really.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Face. Nothing can change my mood more then a great smile. You can always work on your body and change it if you re not happy with it but you can't really do the same for your face.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I chose the face, because you can always change the way your body looks.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Eh, a nice smile is enough really.


I fail in this department :mum


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Face. Nothing can change my mood more then a great smile.


yup.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Tough one, but I picked body. I guess because most girls who have hot bodies I find their faces cute too and a bad body with a somewhat cute face is pretty common. Although we can change our bodies, most never will and I think the girl with a great body ages better than the girl who has a fresh face.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like to be attracted to both face and body but if I had to choose I'd say body.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Ideally, both face and body, but I chose body. It's not enough that people _can_ change their bodies, it's that they _do_ change their bodies, and I think a woman who wants to be attractive/sexy to her partner is very attractive. It shows she cares, not only about herself and her own health, but also about how her partner feels about her physically.

I can see how people might prefer a pretty face, but I don't understand how people would prefer the face _because _it's harder to change. In fact, I would expect people would be inclined to give more leeway when it comes to the face _because_ we can't change it. I can forgive a not-so-perfect face because I know it's harder to change, and that she might not be able to help it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I care more about the face


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

strawberryjulius said:


> Eh, a nice smile is enough really.


 :agree


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Honestly, I can't choose. I see a person as a whole and how they look *overall* is what comes across to me. Maybe it's just the way my brain works. Although ironically I see myself as constituent parts, not a whole, and pick flaws in everything.


----------



## BrokenDreams (Nov 22, 2008)

Her Smile


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I see more beauty in the face.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The thing about bodies is that I find most people aren't that willing to change them. I mean, they want to, but they rarely ever do it.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Face


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Women vastly prefer face over body. People have told me I have a nice face, yet I am short and thin. This makes no sense to me.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

sabueed said:


> Women vastly prefer face over body. People have told me I have a nice face, yet I am short and thin. This makes no sense to me.


A preference for face over body doesn't mean that it's the only or most important criteria.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Face is what reels me in. Body is a factor, and I'd imagine that if a girl is too heavy, it will reflect in her face. I don't mind a few extra pounds, provided that the face is my type. 

Having a nice body but an unattractive face = butterface. Something you'd likely do drunk and horny. 

Course, if there's no personality to go with the face, the interest vanishes


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Smile, personality, kindness and than comes looks.


----------



## onefinalkiss (Feb 28, 2010)

Face. The lips, eyes, eyebrows can all define a person's attractiveness, whether they appear sensuous or seductive, innocent or devious. As the saying goes, 'the eyes are the windows to the soul', I feel there is more beautiful, alluring qualities in the face.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Face, but personality's waaaay more important.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

is it too much to ask for both?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Face is more important than body.

But personality is more important than either!!


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I said face because it's what I look at more. When someone's talking to me I'm not going to be eyeing their stomach or arms or whatever, but I'm going to be looking at their face and their expressions.


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

Face and personality. Don't care too much about the body.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would say both ha ha, but i'm more swayed towards the body with a good personality.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Point taken: Give up if you have an ugly face. Acne should be a fatal disease. No point pumping iron.

*hangs hat up*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

drealm said:


> Point taken: Give up if you have an ugly face. Acne should be a fatal disease. No point pumping iron.
> 
> *hangs hat up*


 :yawn


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I honestly can not answer this poll. I love a pretty face and I am pretty sure that is more important then a body to me. But then other people I see with a great body, wow they are beautiful in there own right as well. So I will decline the poll. But there is my answer.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> Haha _yes_, how dare you ask for such a thing! :b


haha, I was gonna say personality and face and body, I guess that's out of the question then lol .


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> lol now you are just getting plain greedy.


haha I know, I'm too picky, it's a curse really :blank


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I cant vote because its neither one for me. I am attracted to men for reasons I cannot explain, some kind of chemistry that is just right. There can be guys that are aesthetically pleasing in many ways yet I feel no real attraction for them. And then there are some guys that might not have the aesthetic qualifications others do but there is just some kind of electricity there. There is no concrete, tangible reason for me. Its far more primal it would seem.

Ummm I should add this really was more back in my single days. Being that I am currently married, I am not actively pursuing relationships, obviously.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Face, personality and then body.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Face and especially the eyes and hair(for some reason),then personality and last comes body.
I've never thought that guys who have sixpack and defined muscles is a turn on for me..I actually like it better if they are a little bit chubby or just have a average body type.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> I cant vote because its neither one for me. I am attracted to men for reasons I cannot explain, some kind of chemistry that is just right. There can be guys that are aesthetically pleasing in many ways yet I feel no real attraction for them. And then there are some guys that might not have the aesthetic qualifications others do but there is just some kind of electricity there. There is no concrete, tangible reason for me. Its far more primal it would seem.
> 
> Ummm I should add this really was more back in my single days. Being that I am currently married, I am not actively pursuing relationships, obviously.


This is very true. :yes


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I voted for the body cause Im very physical and active and I'd rather be with someone who can keep up with me. A workout/jogging buddy sounds like a lot more fun and someone I'd enjoy being with more than just a pretty face to stare at. 

I've been attracted to all different types though, it really varies from person to person like some others said.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I said face but I'm a hair and personality person


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I wanted to vote body, but then I remembered a guy I went out with for a while - he had a nice body but his face was NOT nice at all..the relationship didn't last long. I literally couldn't look him in the face, even kissing him was disgusting. I don't mean to sound superficial, which I already do i suppose, but that's the way it was...


----------

